
2M PV in 2 weeks – biggest content marketing launch ever? - cargocultpants
http://relevance.com/pokemon-go-and-a-record-breaking-content-launch-key-takeaways-for-marketers/
======
cargocultpants
2 million pageviews, 1 million sessions, all in two weeks with zero
advertising budget. Curious if this might be the "biggest" content marketing
launch ever, from a traffic perspective

